# Snowbird/ Cairo Trial



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22

20 Total


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Brenda, Thanks so much for the update


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,5,6,7,10,11,13,16,19,21,24,25,28,29,30,32,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,48,50,52,
54,57

32 Total


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations to Augie & Smoke for Blue in Derby! A great Team those two. #1 Bird Boy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

1,5,10,13,16,19,21,24,25,29,30,32,34,36,37,39,40,42,44,48,50,52,57

23 Total


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt Callbacks to LB
1,5,6,7,12,15,17,18,19,25,26,27,31,33,34,35,37

17 dogs


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt callbacks to WB
1,5,6,17,18,19,25,26,31,34,35

11 dogs


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

1,10,13,16,21,24,25,29,39,40,42,44,48,50,52,57

16 total


----------



## BlackRiver (Sep 4, 2011)

Brenda and Ken Congrats on an awesome weekend!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Wayne Curtis, & Magic Trick's Jaylee "JJ" for placing 2nd in her first Qualifying ever to become QAA. What a terrific team!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Well I am going to apologize first..... But I have to toot my own horn.....
WOW, WOW, KENNY AND WINDY GOT A DOUBLE HEADER!!!!

That old girl is something special for sure!!! Kenny's not bad either!!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Toot away, that's quite a special accomplishment. Congratulations!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results
1st-#1 Windy O/H Ken Neil
2nd-# 52 Keeper H/Andy Attar O/Bill & Jamie Woodson
3rd-#42 Makala H/Andy Attar O/Susan & Warren Exo
4th-#57 ME H/Andy Attar O/Bill & Jamie Woodson, Kathy Clamme
RJ -#48 Burgee O/H Mitch & Margo Brown
Jams- 13,16,21,29,40,50

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#35 Windy O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#34 Charlie H/Dave Opseth O/Edwin & Cheryl Richarson, Dave Opseth
3rd-#26 Ready O/H Dave Opseth
4th-#18 Dude O/H David Didier
RJ-#19 Twister O/H Mitch Brown

Jams- 1,17

Congrats to All !! Especially my favorite girl Windy and my favorite Boy Kenny!!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Open Results
> 1st-#1 Windy O/H Ken Neil
> *2nd-# 52 Keeper H/Andy Attar O/Bill & Jamie Woodson*
> *3rd-#42 Makala H/Andy Attar O/Susan & Warren Exo*
> ...


Congrats to kenny, brenda and most of all Windy.... and to Andy Attar for racking up some autumn run ribbons! dave Ospeth had a nice weekend in the am, as well!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Ken Neil on the Double Header win.....outstanding


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Brenda said:


> Well I am going to apologize first..... But I have to toot my own horn.....
> WOW, WOW, KENNY AND WINDY GOT A DOUBLE HEADER!!!!
> 
> That old girl is something special for sure!!! Kenny's not bad either!!


Awesome you guys!


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#35 Windy O/H Ken Neil
> 2nd-#34 Charlie H/Dave Opseth O/Edwin & Cheryl Richarson, Dave Opseth
> ...


WOW!!!!! Thats something to toot about for sure. Great Work.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Major accomplishment!! Congratulations Brenda, Ken and most importantly Windy!!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Windy Ken and Brenda!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats Ken, Brenda and most of all Wendy!!!
Awesome job!!!!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow, CONGRATULATIONS on the double header!


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Brenda...was great meeting you and Ken at Jacksonville....Great news on your Double this weekend. Congrats.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Congratulations the newest members of the Double Headed Club, Ken, Brenda & Windy! You guys just keep the hits coming!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on the double header!
This was the first time to the line in a FT for the dog that won the qual. Pretty neat as well.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

What a girl! It was a pleasure to watch Windy work, and we were thrilled to hear about her DOUBLE HEADER WIN! Ride that cloud and enjoy it to the fullest Kenny and Brenda . . . she is awesome.

rita


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Apparently Ms. Windy hasn't lost a step. Congratulations to Ken and Brenda on the double header.


----------



## jmcdowall (Mar 6, 2009)

We're piling on! Incredible feat Windy, Ken, and Brenda. You deserve your success. What a team. What a GOOD IDEA! Jim and Linda


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Outstanding Brenda!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Team Windy for their double header!
And what about the Americus crowd in the Qual - Wayne and Jaylee with a 2nd, Fred and Katie with a 3rd and Pat and Hudson with a 4th!!!


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats to Owner Lee Amundson, and handler Bruce Halverson on the first place in the qual!


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

Denver, Penny has nine months of formal training in her life. Three months with me respectively the past two summers and now with Bruce for the past three months.
Her first year of her life was spent in a kennel doing absolutely nothing.
A testimony to what good breeding and good training can do.
Hats off to Bruce.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

First..thank you for all the updates, Brenda...as you always do! 

Secondly .. ... Huge Congratulations! to "Windy", Ken..and Brenda!!

WOW...so awesome....


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

Congratulations to Windy, Ken and Brenda!


----------

